

6 ways Google hacks its cafeterias so its employees eat healthier - jasonkolb
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1669355/6-ways-google-hacks-its-cafeterias-so-googlers-eat-healthier

======
rachelbythebay
Let's not forget "Meatless Mondays".

